# Three new rats...accidentally! (PICTURE HEAVY)



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

So, to this little group, three more girls were added:










I decided I could get a 5th rat, so I brought home a black little feeder. The first few days it appeared like she had some concerning respiratory issues, so I was supposed (my parents didn't want more than 5) to give it back to the shop and get another one. I got a second black rattie, almost identical to the first, although....I couldn't possibly give away the first, after seeing how excited she was to have some company. They instantly became inseperable, they played together like crazy...so I said "now I have 6 rats. I can handle it". But then, I got a call from the store that they finally had hairless rats, which I'd been wanting badly for more than a year (they're extremely rare to find in Greece). There she was, the 7th addition. This is, however, the limit, I couldn't possibly look after any more. So these are the new youngsters:

The two blackies:




























And here is the little naked one. She was exhausted by the time I got her home, I was afraid she wouldn't make it. Not only it was the plane transportation, at the store she was placed in a bin with at least 20 bigger rats, and she was only about 3 weeks old. They said "we have 3 hairless rats, but the one might be dead by now". This was this little girl. She was attacked by the older rats, and had bite marks on her cheek. Then, I said I would buy her and they grabbed her from the tail and just threw her somewhere because they were busy with something else, and then, until they'd find a box to put her in she was held upside down from her tail for at least a whole minute. She was in a state of shock for the next hours. She's bigger now and gained weight, and is possibly the most energetic rat I now have. She's quite friendly too. ;D


----------



## RatAddict62 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm glad your hairless rat is doing okay! And I know how you feel about being worried about them - one of my older rats has always sneezed just about constantly, and all three of the baby rats I rescued from a feeder bin sneeze. I'm worried about them.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww they're gorgeous. I'm pretty sure she's a double rex rather than a hairless. Sad to hear about her plight- but at least she's home to a loving family now


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

> I couldn't possibly give away the first


Good decition, showing you know how to be a responsible person. Rats are animals and not t-shirts that can be replaced if they don't fit expectations or get broken.



> She's bigger now and gained weight, and is possibly the most energetic rat I now have. She's quite friendly too. ;D


Thank god ! Hopefully she will forget about the bad start into life soon.



> they're extremely rare to find in Greece


for a good reason, breeding them is producing disable animals, in countries with a good animal law it would be forbidden.



> Not only it was the plane transportation, at the store she was placed in a bin with at least 20 bigger rats, and she was only about 3 weeks old. They said "we have 3 hairless rats, but the one might be dead by now". This was this little girl. She was attacked by the older rats, and had bite marks on her cheek. Then, I said I would buy her and they grabbed her from the tail and just threw her somewhere because they were busy with something else, and then, until they'd find a box to put her in she was held upside down from her tail for at least a whole minute. She was in a state of shock for the next hours.


Hopefully you learnt from this and will never by anything in this shop full of animal abusers again ..


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

she is not hairless, she is double rex... so she will not have the same heat regulation, lactating, etc. issues that true hairless rats have. breeding hairless rats on a whim is a bit questionable but i don't think it should be considered producing disabled animals. they just need a little bit extra specialized care.


----------

